# How to tell for sure if a pigeon egg is fertile



## recyclebird (Jan 19, 2012)

How do I know for sure that a pigeon egg is fertile? My pair laid their first clutch and I want to know if they're fertile or not. I candled them and there is a largish dark spot in each egg that either is the yolk or the developing embryo. I could not see any veins but they may be further along than that. They were laid while I was away for a week on vacation so I don't know exactly how old they are. I don't have pictures right now, but it'd be helpful if I could see some of yours


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi,

wait for at least a few days, candle the eggs, see if you can see a shape taking form. It might be darkish but you might be able to see the shape moving, then you know it's fertile. I have no other ways, but if it's not don't throw away eggs. It will make the hen lay another pair right away & that could deplete her calcium. The eggs will more than likly be fertile, if you have a cock.
Lucas


----------



## Pilanka (Apr 10, 2012)

if the egg is pink in color when it is layed and develops a kind of blackish tinge in the next couple of days then it is forming. 
the egg should not go cold and it should be warm when touched by us for checking


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

recyclebird said:


> How do I know for sure that a pigeon egg is fertile? My pair laid their first clutch and I want to know if they're fertile or not. I candled them and there is a largish dark spot in each egg that either is the yolk or the developing embryo. I could not see any veins but they may be further along than that. They were laid while I was away for a week on vacation so I don't know exactly how old they are. I don't have pictures right now, but it'd be helpful if I could see some of yours


you already candled them so handling them more is not going to be good for the eggs or the parent birds. they sound fertile to me. so wait the 11 or 12 days and check to see if they are hatching.


----------

